# lit train station track powered, flickering..



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I just picked up a train station from the hobby shop, and it's lighted, and powered by the track, i noticed it flickers, and it flickers a LOT when the train crosses each piece of track....

Just wondering if there is a way to keep it from flickering so much?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there some loose wire in the connection to the track? How are the wires connected to the track itself? Better yet, power the station directly from the transformer.

TJ


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Is there some loose wire in the connection to the track? How are the wires connected to the track itself? Better yet, power the station directly from the transformer.
> 
> TJ


I second the lighting it directly to the transformer, because if it wired to the track when ou adjust speed our adjusting voltage and in doing so your causing the bulb to flicker if it dos not have dimming capabilities...


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

and more power to the accessory means less (potential) power to the loco


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

broox said:


> and more power to the accessory means less (potential) power to the loco


Thus the reason for havin a transformer for each thing, 1 for locos and 1 for accessories


----------

